# sky tv remote prob



## celtbhoy (May 17, 2007)

i left batteries out of unit for an hour, now it won't work volume or power of tv,it is working stations ok, iv tried the code thing but no go??? help


----------



## a2amali (Dec 11, 2007)

this is a common trouble if you leave remote battries out

Hold down the "select" + "red" keys together until the red light in your remote blinks twice (this is normally after 2 seconds).
press "TV" again and key in your TV Code the light will blink twice again

now press standby and tv should work.

If you want the code for your TV then go to this link.

https://www.paceshop.com/download/skyplus_codes.pdf


----------



## celtbhoy (May 17, 2007)

thankx got sorted


----------

